# Herping in the American Canyon in Placer co California And a ID



## BrandonH (Oct 11, 2014)

I was out looking for snakes today but i didnt find any. I did find a number of scorpions all pretty small but very cool looking. also seen some millipedes and a neat looking centipedes so i though i would share some pics with you.
A millipede found under a pine log


A couple tiny scorpions


anyone know what this scorpion is? i saw a bunch of these little blackish ones. this one was also feeding


A very neat looking centipede and surprisingly long
l

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 24, 2014)

the millipede i cannot ID, probably a member of atopetholidae.

 Scorpion #1:  I cannot really ID this, but it looks like Paruroctonus, to me.  got any closer pics of it?

 Scorpion #2:  Likely Uroctonites montererus

 centipede:  Geophilomorpha, genus Strigamia.  this genus is largest-sized of the geos, ive seen a few reaching nearly 9 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrandonH (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you for your help! sorry for the very late reply i got super busy when i came back from vacation! Wow i don't think i seen any that were 9 inches but i would love to phonograph one  i do have closer pics of both i will edit this post and add them in a few mins if your still wanting to see them

small black one and a yellow also found in same area


----------



## BrandonH (Apr 21, 2015)

some zoomed in photos of tiny scorpions pics 1,2,3 are of scorpion 1 in first thread message
The last 4 are of little black scorpions that seemed to be under every rock of any size

Reactions: Like 1


----------

